# Cms to hands



## spider (8 September 2007)

Does anyone know what 153cm is in hands please?


----------



## only_me (8 September 2007)

15hh exactly i think!


----------



## Smash (8 September 2007)

Yep, it's 15 hands.
Why they can't just _say_ that I'll never know.


----------



## Gorgeous George (8 September 2007)

I make it 15.1 and a bit?? 153 divided by 2.5 to make it inches and then divided by 4 to put it into hands - I think!


----------



## spider (8 September 2007)

Oh good he's about 14.3hh so would fit in the pony section. Do they ask for any confirmation of height at shows where classes are split by height do you know?


----------



## only_me (8 September 2007)

nah cos 148cm is just over 14.2!

15.1 wud be about 155cm? the height of a show cob?


----------



## Smash (8 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]

15.1 wud be about 155cm? the height of a show cob? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep.

153 = 15 hands
155 - 15.1 hands


----------



## only_me (8 September 2007)

not really, cos i did working hunter with my pony and he was 14.3hh in the 15hh class - but you have to get an annual measurement and then you can be spot height checked at a show, but this is really unusual. they might ask to see a passport??? 

at dublin they never asked for anyone to be measured in my class (15hh whp)


----------

